# Got a New Google Nexus 7 32 this week



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Bought a Google Nexus 7 this week, So far really cool and fast.
I have not hacked/rooted or unlocked for more functions yet, gonna get the 4G (cellular internet) next week. It's only 50 more.

I'm off to try some remote control apps later.

In my experience to do social and email plus web it's fully up to speed with iPad2 or better. 
The app store is pretty deep now "not feeling like I'm missing any important apps" 

The gaming is superb! *If you overclock it at the cost of reducing batt life to around 5-6 hours you can reach sand exceed number one Android bench marks and it feels iPad 4 fast with a very good near retina display.* Bottom line prices ranging $200 16 gig - $249 32 gig or $300 32 gig 4G for unlocked 4G option you get a Android experience that is as good as it get's for 7"-8" tabs and a serious replacement for Apple if your not a die hard Apple fan...

Can't wait for the 4g


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I picked up an Asus TF201 (thought I was getting a newer 700 model but I settled for the older cheaper model) with the docking unit and I love it. I really cannot imagine being able to see something being faster.

Also, if you find something useful on the remote control side of things, let us know here. :T


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

Jasonpctech said:


> Bought a Google Nexus 7 this week, So far really cool and fast.
> I have not hacked/rooted or unlocked for more functions yet, gonna get the 4G (cellular internet) next week. It's only 50 more.
> 
> I'm off to try some remote control apps later.
> ...



How is this working out for you I have a nexus 7.... I have a couple issues with mine. THe battery indicator is erratic. It says its 100% charged after 2 days of use then it drops like a rock and dies.

OTOH , it seems pretty stable only one or 2 hard boots needed for a lock up.


Have you tried Bubble Up for a remote ? Its pretty neat. I use it with Foobar as my music server. I cant believe people pay for Jriver when foobar is free and amazing.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I have had a 8GB Nexus 7 since they first went on sale (pre ordered mine) and I love it. I was never a fan of the larger format of the iPad or any larger tablets. I like that I can hold the tablet in one hand and use it with the other, kind of like a large cell phone.
The performance on it is great but since getting a Nexus 4 I find myself not using the tablet as much just because the phone is faster and I always have it with me. 
I do still use the 7 as a alarm clock and to watch youtube videos when laying in bed or if I just want to look at something on a larger screen.

I will check out bubble up.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

here is the link for bubble up

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

here is the link for bubble up

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bubblesoft.android.bubbleupnp


----------

